# Need a ACS timetable



## jazscam (22 Nov 2004)

Does anybody know when the next few aircrew selections are?

J

 :soldier:


----------



## zerhash (22 Nov 2004)

check with the recruiting center or your unit


----------



## Bograt (23 Nov 2004)

J,

There are ussually 2 ACS per month. ACS starts on Monday, and finishes on Wednesday. If you are successful you will go to Downsview for a medical. You should be home by Thursday night or Friday.


----------



## dardt (1 Dec 2004)

I know there are at least 2 courses this month. One the week of 6-Dec and one 13-Dec.

I'm on the 13-Dec course.


----------

